# best for rigging port a wraps?



## jaystihl (Nov 18, 2014)

Whoopies, loopies, or dead eyes for port a wrap? The trees I normally take down are 15" to 36" in diameter. What is the best sling for this application? A friend of mine recently got a port a wrap a loves it, so looking at getting one along with new bull rope, block, and loopie for block. Any experienced advice on lowering limbs with this system is appreciated , thanks for your input.


----------



## sac-climber (Nov 18, 2014)

Dead eye, IMO. My advice? Take enough wraps and LET IT RUUUUUN!


----------



## treecutterjr (Nov 18, 2014)

I prefer the loopies for Portawrap because you just adjust and go. Sometimes when you get into bigger trunks you can be limited if it won't reach all the way around. But that's usually when you get to the 5'-6' diameter and up.


----------



## Zale (Nov 18, 2014)

Loopies are simple and easy to install. As for advice in use, start small and let your ground man get the feel of it. Taking too many wraps is a common mistake and can shake the sh*t to of the climber. What size porta-wrap are you getting?


----------



## jaystihl (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the input, the loopies look the best to me as well just wasn't sure . zale , what do you mean taking to many wraps? wraps around the porta wrap?


----------



## jaystihl (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh and I wasn't sure if I should get the medium or large porta wrap. im in florida so like I said the largest we usually remove is pines 3-4' diameter and the porta wrap is mostly just for lowering limbs. Was thinking a medium port, 150' 9/16 bull rope, a block, and a couple of loopies should do it? let me know what you think. or maybe its worth it to get the big port with 3/4" bull rope?


----------



## Zale (Nov 18, 2014)

jaystihl said:


> Thanks for all the input, the loopies look the best to me as well just wasn't sure . zale , what do you mean taking to many wraps? wraps around the porta wrap?



Yes, too many wraps will not allow the piece to run smoothly. Starting with small pieces allows you to figure it out. For light to medium rigging I never use more than 2 wraps.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 18, 2014)

jaystihl said:


> Oh and I wasn't sure if I should get the medium or large porta wrap. im in florida so like I said the largest we usually remove is pines 3-4' diameter and the porta wrap is mostly just for lowering limbs. Was thinking a medium port, 150' 9/16 bull rope, a block, and a couple of loopies should do it? let me know what you think. or maybe its worth it to get the big port with 3/4" bull rope?


3/4 is too big the 9/16.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Nov 18, 2014)

I recommend going with the large portawrap. Much more versitil. I have a medium and will be buying a large soon.


----------



## treebilly (Nov 19, 2014)

Whoopi or a dead eye for the porty. I prefer the whoopi as it's easy for the groundies to set up. I don't trust them tying knots or hitches very often. Keep the loopies up on the blocks where they belong. I would also recomend the large porty. You can always run a smaller rope through it if you need to


----------



## jaystihl (Nov 20, 2014)

great thanks for all the input. can anyone recommend a decent priced block for what im doing?


----------



## sac-climber (Nov 20, 2014)

The cmi blocks would suit you well. Buy at treestuff.com


----------



## treebilly (Nov 21, 2014)

I prefer the ISC blocks. Loopies up top. I wanna get some of the X-rings also for redirects and to replace using a block up top


----------



## treebilly (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh yeah. Treestuff.com. Great place to do business.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 22, 2014)

Get them all. Then you are covered for whatever.


----------



## jaystihl (Nov 22, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if this loopie rig is safe for rigging down limbs 600 lbs or less? or should I just buy the huge cmi block? the wll is 2200 lbs on this unit. I can usually block above cuts but want to be safe for negative blocking too


----------



## Zale (Nov 22, 2014)

If the pulley is rated at 2200lbs, your safe working load is about 220lbs. I would get the larger block.


----------



## treebilly (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't like the pulley set up. It looks like the cheek plates are the only thing the loopie is holding, not the bushing in the center. Definatly not for negative rigging IMHO.


----------



## jaystihl (Nov 23, 2014)

The part I don't understand is if I were to buy the big cmi block with a 5/8 loopie the WLL is 3000lbs, only 800lbs more than the loopie above. The dmm pulley above also holds 5/8" bull rope , just like the cmi block. So that would be like saying my safe working load with a bigger loopie and block is only 300lbs?


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 23, 2014)

jaystihl said:


> The part I don't understand is if I were to buy the big cmi block with a 5/8 loopie the WLL is 3000lbs, only 800lbs more than the loopie above. The dmm pulley above also holds 5/8" bull rope , just like the cmi block. So that would be like saying my safe working load with a bigger loopie and block is only 300lbs?


If I am understanding you correctly.....1st, just because a 5/8 rope fits doesnt mean the little pulley is as strong as a 5/8 block. and 2nd, are you sure you are not confusing "maximum breaking strength" with "safe working load"? BIG difference.


----------



## jaystihl (Nov 24, 2014)

1st, I was simply stating both pulleys hold 5/8" rope. 2nd , zale stated previously that the safe working load is roughly 10% of WLL. obviously the cmi block is much stronger but your only as strong as your weekest link. In this case that is the loopie. The 5/8 loopie has a Wll of 3000 lbs, the dmm pulley with a 1/2 " loopie has a WLL OF 2200lbs. Just want to know if the dmm pulley is safe for up to 300lb limbs


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 24, 2014)

jaystihl said:


> 1st, I was simply stating both pulleys hold 5/8" rope. 2nd , zale stated previously that the safe working load is roughly 10% of WLL. obviously the cmi block is much stronger but your only as strong as your weekest link. In this case that is the loopie. The 5/8 loopie has a Wll of 3000 lbs, the dmm pulley with a 1/2 " loopie has a WLL OF 2200lbs. Just want to know if the dmm pulley is safe for up to 300lb limbs


IMHO the dmm is fine. Why not just go to the page on treestuff with the set up your looking at and click on "ask an expert". That should settle it. Luke at treestuff will most likely answer the question himself and he knows whats up. But I think the dmm is fine for what you want to do a cmi would be better.


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 24, 2014)

Sometimes people around here dont like to answer "will it hold" questions. I know I dont. Theres always variables involved in real work situations.


----------



## DMD (Nov 24, 2014)

If you're gonna spend some money get the block. It will do everything the pinto will do with a larger margin of safety and give you a longer service life. Get a 3/4" block, that way the block won't ever limit you and when you have money just laying around you can get a smaller one too. Use what ever size rope is appropriate for the piece you're taking. I would not plan on negative rigging pieces from a 36" pine onto a pinto rig. I like a Stable Braid dead eye sling for the block and porty. Much lighter than the whoopies and loopies.

Hope that helps


----------



## BC WetCoast (Nov 24, 2014)

jaystihl said:


> Can anyone tell me if this loopie rig is safe for rigging down limbs 600 lbs or less? or should I just buy the huge cmi block? the wll is 2200 lbs on this unit. I can usually block above cuts but want to be safe for negative blocking too



600 lbs is a very big branch. Don't forget when you are rigging the actual weight on the gear will be increased by how far it drops before being slowed down.

The rule of thumb is (weight of object X distance dropped) + weight of object. 

So if you had a 100 lb limb and you dropped it 4' (it's sitting 2' above your block) then the weight experience by the gear would be (100 x 4) + 100 = 500 lb. 

You're better to go bigger with your first block and then as you acquire more gear, you can buy a smaller pulley.


----------

